# How much smell is there during harvest?



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 21, 2008)

Simple question, complex answers... how much smell will there be during the drying process... i know during the curing it won't be that much if they are in airtight jars, but im curious about the drying...   I will be drying in a closet with the doors closed during some of the day time, and open the rest of the day, and throughout the night...   Around how far away can you smell it... i know it depends on the strain and all, but can anyone give me a fair estimate, i might have to change my area of drying if it smells too much....


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 21, 2008)

ya it depends on strain and amount.. i have a couple of oz's dryin now and it smells my whole house up with the doors closed.. but other times just my closet stinks. the more it dried the more it smells. jmo


----------



## King Bud (Sep 21, 2008)

You need a carbon filter, if you don't want to get busted, imho.



> smells my whole house up with the doors closed



Be careful how you handle them too, this has a lot to do with how the smell gets onto other things, like your clothes and hair. Leaving the fan leafs on helps.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, there's no way to know how much it will smell.  Some smell a lot, some are moderately stinky, and yet others have little smell at all.

Once I was drying my buds in my closet.  I had my clothes hanging in the same closet. Well, I become immune to the odor and didn't really notice how my clothes smelled like marijuana cologne.  I went to class one day to do some lab work and as I was talking to the instructor and all of a sudden I noticed the smell.  I thought that if I could smell it others could smell it even better. He never said anything though.

I went to work one day during the same time period and my boss (He smoked too) told me that I smelled like weed and I needed to take my bud out of the store and put it in my car.  I told him that I had no bud in my pocket.  Then I explained to him that I had been drying buds in the same closet as my clothes. He busted out laughing at that point, and we both had a good laugh.  He said that I really wreaked.

So, there you go. I had been walking around for days, or even a couple of weeks smelling like weed and didn't even know it.  Actually, I think bud cologne is better than my Drakar Noir.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah...I dry in my house..and use one of those DIY ONA buckets here on MP..works well 4me...some times kids ask If I killed a skunk..lol..but that was some really stinky stuff


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

It is heavenly


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 22, 2008)

*My whole house or barn will smell when I dry 10 ounces hanging, I use huge Bionaire filter in the house and there is no noticible smell after the drying :hubba:*

_*It smells like sucess*_ :aok:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that Bionaire filter a stand up model? I need to find something for my grow area. It isn't a large area.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 22, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah...I dry in my house..and use one of those DIY ONA buckets here on MP..works well 4me...some times kids ask If I killed a skunk..lol..but that was some really stinky stuff


* 
I used to tell the OldLady it was just deer scent I spilled :rofl:  Nowadays She tells me I smell like deer scent all the time, go figger   She knows I have weed drying a few times a year, but I explained I buy fresh, in bulk, to save $$$.  I really dont think She believes it, but never pushes the issue. Aint I got a GREAT OldLady *


----------



## rasta (Sep 22, 2008)

the lady rasta puts moth balls in bowls than places them in with girls as they dry ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks except i will probably get busted.... i might have to dry in my car... and it should be a cool place and little humidity in the winter time. in the trunk on sheetz


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 22, 2008)

what about a deionizer?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2008)

if its dank bud- ALOT!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 22, 2008)

now i am scared to dry in the house haha.. thanks a lot guys haha... oh well i will just have to dry it in my car or get a deodorizer/filter whatever....


----------



## King Bud (Sep 22, 2008)

Drying in your car sounds like.. the worst idea ever. :huh:

Just get a carbon filter. It's the only real 'guarantee' that the smell will be taken care of :chuck:. Check out the DIY carbon filter if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2008)

Car that be Silly and a Bust !!!    Might as well Post a sign around the car with ur name on it..   Because the smell will find it way out!


----------



## greenjerry (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks for the question it has helped me reading the replys


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

lol,dont dry in your car,just make one of the diy odor neutralizing buckets in the diy section.one will be more then enough.theyre only like $20-30 bucks to build.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks i will check it out... and as far as drying in my car.. i was high i didn't know what i was saying or thinking, and i will just make a diy filter fan.... or just dry them without anything


----------



## Alistair (Sep 23, 2008)

SirSmoke, did you grow indoors?  If so, then weren't you worried about the odor?  It seems to me that the odor of growing weed would be at least as pungent as drying it.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

rasta said:
			
		

> the lady rasta puts moth balls in bowls than places them in with girls as they dry ,,,,p,l,r


 
i use mothballs around my plants while growin outdoors to ward off rabbits an such etc... and they wreak of high heaven them moth balls man. wouldnt that alter the taste or smell of ya MJ if in the same enclose space such as a closet while drying hanging?
  i'm wonderin cuz i have  narrowed down to 4 different approaches to dryin my harvest such as location stealth etc all determinin factors and this one i never herd before is y i ask.
 thanks


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 23, 2008)

no i am growing outdoors... so no smell problem... i think i will sleep in the same room i dry in... for 2 weeks or so it shouldn't be a problem, that way less ppl come in and out, less chance of me getting caught!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 24, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> i think i will sleep in the same room i dry in... for 2 weeks or so it shouldn't be a problem,quote]
> 
> If u sleep with them during harvest, U WILL Smell Of weed when walking out into the world.:hubba:  But that the best Arm Deoderant in the Wold !!
> Smell Of Northern Lights..


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont thnk i can harvest then


----------



## zipflip (Sep 28, 2008)

it'd be a shame ta let all go to waste


----------

